# How's The New Las Vegas Marriott Resort???



## Bolen (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello:

I was wondering if there's anybody looking in that has stayed at the new Marriott timeshare in Vegas?

If you have how would you rate it compared to Polo Towers and the Jockey Club?

If you were going to go back to Vegas where would you prefer to stay given the choice. I've been to both Polo Towers and the Jockey Club and was comfortible at each, and found things to like about each of them. I've got a Marriott room reserved and I'm trying to decide whether or not to let the booking confirm or wait until I can go to one of the others???

Any opinions??  

Thanks for your time...

Cheers, Bob


----------



## Dave M (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is a lengthy thread with a review, links to photos and an assortment of other info on Marriott's Grand Chateau - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3195


----------



## Bolen (Dec 14, 2005)

*Thanks Dave...*

Thanks for the link and the point Dave...

Does anyone know if it's warm enough to use the outdoor pool in February, or if the pool can be heated for the cooler months???


----------



## chrisfromOC (Dec 14, 2005)

Bolen said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link and the point Dave...
> 
> Does anyone know if it's warm enough to use the outdoor pool in February, or if the pool can be heated for the cooler months???



Vegas will be very cold in February.  My guess is that the highs that time of year are in the 50's.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't think you're going to swim outside in February, unless its in a wetsuit.  The high will likely be 50's, low 60's if you are lucky, but the low will be high 30's.  If it is windy, it will be lower.  And it gets dark very early here.   This time of year it is dark at 4:30PM, our being so close to the Mountain Time Zone.  

I'd definitely bring a jacket if I planned to be out walking...or waiting for cars at the valet.

Fern


----------



## Bolen (Dec 14, 2005)

*Thanks Dave...*

Thanks for the link and the point Dave...

Does anyone know if it's warm enough to use the outdoor pool in February, or if the pool can be heated for the cooler months???


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 14, 2005)

Ummm...I just answered the pool question above, but in case you didn't see it, its too freaking cold in February, unless you're a seal   We have four seasons here, believe it or not.  The one you are coming in will be the one called winter, just like back home.  We don't get into the 100º plus range till sometime in May, and that's over by mid-October at the latest.

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Dec 14, 2005)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> Ummm...I just answered the pool question above, but in case you didn't see it, its too freaking cold in February, unless you're a seal



LOL 

Fern is 110% correct.  

The sun will probably be shining, but I don't think it will melt that ice that forms on the end of your nose when you leave the pool 

Rick


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 14, 2005)

Comparing the new Marriott to Polo Towers would be like comparing a Marriott hotel to a La Quinta hotel. Both are nice but the Marriott is much nicer. 

I own at Polo Towers, the Villa's at Polo Towers and the new Marriott. Polo Towers is having issues with upkeep. The HOA is trying to get a very large SA passed the owners to update the units. I've seen the updates and even then, the Suites at PT's won't compare the the new Marriott. 

While the Villa's at PT's are nicer, they still don't compare to Marriott's standards. Given the choice, I'd take the new Marriott over PT's any time I could get it. Which is unfortunate for me because my PT's units have essentially become traders for us. We also own at the new Hilton LV Strip location and even prefer that TS to PT's. Even though PT's has a much better location.

Hopefully, the SA will pass and the upgrades will be completed. I'm not counting on it. Last year they asked for a smaller SA to do essentially the same thing and it failed. I don't see how a larger SA this year has a chance of passing unless they stuff the ballot box.


----------



## TerriJ (Dec 16, 2005)

*Swimming in Vegas*

I've swam in Vegas in the winter (November and December), if the pool is heated.  Maybe because we get used to the cold in Iowa.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 16, 2005)

Today is December 16th.  The low last night was 30º and it is forecasted to be 28º tonight.  Our pool has been covered in the mornings for the last two weeks or so.  Not by us, and not intentionally.  Its been covered with a layer of ice in the mornings.  Eventually it melts off, but not till noonish.  Our high today was almost 50º.  Now, at 8:50PM it is 33º.  You might be able to swim if you were hardy, but I wouldn't count on it...

Fern


----------



## TerriJ (Dec 17, 2005)

Now that sounds chilly!


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 17, 2005)

Naw, its even colder now.  Its a couple minutes to 8AM, and its 25º at the Henderson Airport.  I think I'll let my newspaper sit on the driveway for awhile.'

Fern


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 17, 2005)

Fern-you crack me up-not unless you're a freaking seal!!!


----------



## kapish (Jan 1, 2006)

*How about Swimming during Thanksgiving week?*

Would the pool be too cold for a swim during late November? Thanksgiving week?

Thanks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 1, 2006)

TerriJ said:
			
		

> I've swam in Vegas in the winter (November and December), if the pool is heated.  Maybe because we get used to the cold in Iowa.



The pool at the Marriott is on the roof. If it's anything like the roof top pool at Polo Towers, it'll get pretty windy up there. I wouldn't want to be in the winter even if the water was heated. It'll get a little nippy when you get out, even if you are from Iowa.


----------



## mapper (Jan 2, 2006)

kapish said:
			
		

> Would the pool be too cold for a swim during late November? Thanksgiving week?
> 
> Thanks.



We are owners at the Marriott Grand Chateau and couldn' t bear the thought of swimming in the roof top pool this past Thanksgiving.  I took some of my extended family members over to see the place and boy was it windy!

We stayed at the Cancun Resort for the holiday because we did Thanksgiving dinner for 16 family members and the Pacific Monarch people arranged for us to not only have our two bedroom suite, but also the 2 bedroom penthouse so that we would have room for everyone. (My husband was in heaven with the big screen and out of this world surround sound in the penthouse.)

What a blessing!  Unfortunately it was so windy in Las Vegas for the four days that you could barely see outside at the pools because of dirt and forceful winds.  We were lucky.....Cancun has a big jacuzzi on the the patios of the penthouses so we had 4 very happy kids that "swam" in it for most of Thanksgiving Day!  After the rest of the family members left, my daughter climbed into the master jacuzzi tub and remained swimming until after midnight.

Now my daughter swam at the WorldMark Las Vegas on the weekend of Dec. 9th for a little while.  She said the lazy river was "way cold". Most of her time was spent in the big waterfall jacuzzi for warmth.  (She is more like a freakin seal than I am.   )  You may or may not find swimming in the winter refreshing.


----------



## kapish (Jan 2, 2006)

*Indoor pool- rady by Thanksgiving 06?*

Thanks Diana. I remember you mentioning about an indoor pool at this resort. Do you know whether it is expected to be completed by Thanksgiving 2006?


----------



## marko711 (Jan 2, 2006)

*I have been to many animal and water parks around the world.*

I have seen Harbor Seals, Monk Seals, Elephant Seals but never a Freaking Seal. What do they look like?


----------



## mapper (Jan 12, 2006)

kapish said:
			
		

> Thanks Diana. I remember you mentioning about an indoor pool at this resort. Do you know whether it is expected to be completed by Thanksgiving 2006?



Sorry kapish, didn' t see your post til now.  I don' t believe the 5th floor pool will be completed by Thanksgiving but I will put in a request to my "inside source" to see if there is a scheduled date of completion for it.

We are scheduled there for Christmas and figured that if it is too cold for the roof top pool that we would go utilize our day use at the Cancun Resort, (as long as the back building is completed....to block the wind that flows through there!).


----------



## mapper (Jan 12, 2006)

marko711 said:
			
		

> I have seen Harbor Seals, Monk Seals, Elephant Seals but never a Freaking Seal. What do they look like?



A freaking seal is a misplaced New Englander on the west coast! 

(I know, cause I' m married to one! My little one is now a freakin' seal cubbette, she' ll will swim in just about any temp, any weather, as long as there is water!)


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 13, 2006)

The fifth floor pool is located between the 2nd and 3rd towers.  The 2nd tower may have groundbreaking this May.  If so, they will have a estimated completion date at that time.  Although the pool could go in with the completion of the 2nd tower, it is more likely to go in with the completion of the 3rd tower... a long time from now.


----------



## kapish (Jan 13, 2006)

*Thanks.*



			
				GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> Although the pool could go in with the completion of the 2nd tower, it is more likely to go in with the completion of the 3rd tower... a long time from now.


Thanks Gary, for the information.


----------



## JimC (Feb 12, 2006)

cdallas said:
			
		

> Vegas will be very cold in February.  My guess is that the highs that time of year are in the 50's.


 

The average high is February is low to mid 60s.  We were just there and the weather was fabulous.  

Got a chance to tour the Grand Chateau.  It is a beautiful resort.  The three bedroom is really quite something.  At just over 2000 square feet it is larger than the average US home!  And it is a one/two bedroom lockoff suite.  This is another very nice addition to the Marriott program.

The Marriott rep said they were opening another ten floors very soon.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 16, 2006)

I went to Las Vegas last March, and stayed at the Jockey Club.  They have a small, but nice outdoor pool - the water was great.  Afterwards, I even enjoyed the indoor hot tub.  That just doesn't seem right!  
Darlene


----------

